# M5S non vota fiducia. Crisi di governo vicina.



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

Come riporta l'ANSA, il M5S dopo una giornata di riunioni avrebbe deciso di non dare la fiducia al governo domani in Senato.

Il governo Draghi a questo punto è a serio rischio. Letta e Salvini: "Senza il M5S, si va subito al voto."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

Da qui a domani... nella notte si mobilitano Biden e Macron.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, il M5S dopo una giornata di riunioni avrebbe deciso di non dare la fiducia al governo domani in Senato.
> 
> Il governo Draghi a questo punto è a serio rischio. Letta e Salvini: "Senza il M5S, si va subito al voto."


festeggerei pure se solo esistesse un alternativa credibile.
Ora ci becchiamo 6 mesi di Meloni, o al limite i pidioti.
Ci sorbiamo gli scontri tra Salvini 1 e Salvini 2 (Diba)
e poi via di tecnico della morte.
Quasi quasi nazionalizzerei la Culona.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Vediamo se basteranno gli uomini di Di maio per tenere su il governo


----------



## UDG (13 Luglio 2022)

Mattarella non penso sciolga le camere, troveranno un'altra soluzione sicuramente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> festeggerei pure se solo esistesse un alternativa credibile.
> Ora ci becchiamo 6 mesi di Meloni, o al limite i pidioti.
> Ci sorbiamo gli scontri tra Salvini 1 e Salvini 2 (Diba)
> e poi via di tecnico della morte.
> Quasi quasi nazionalizzerei la Culona.



Mi va bene qualunque cosa,basta che non tornino dalla finestra quei luridi pdioti.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, il M5S dopo una giornata di riunioni avrebbe deciso di non dare la fiducia al governo domani in Senato.
> 
> Il governo Draghi a questo punto è a serio rischio. Letta e Salvini: "Senza il M5S, si va subito al voto."



Cade il governo, va al potere qualche strambo, finiamo dalla parte sbagliata sotto la coperta della madre Russia, scoppia la guerra mondiale , perdiamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

*Lega: "Se escono dall'aula la maggioranza di governo non c'è più."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Luglio 2022)

So che è sbagliato, ma della politica italiana oramai non mi interessa più nulla. Non voto da anni


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

la lunga notte...attenzione che non scenda d'urgenza beppe grillo con un elicottero...
l'ex masaniello divenuto ultra governista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cade il governo, va al potere qualche strambo, finiamo dalla parte sbagliata sotto la coperta della madre Russia, scoppia la guerra mondiale , perdiamo.



Tranquillo, la Meloni è ultra atlantista e pro Ucraina, ben più del PD

Per questo scenario dovrebbero vincere Paragone o Di Battista, un po' complicato


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> So che è sbagliato, ma della politica italiana oramai non mi interessa più nulla. Non voto da anni



È un pessimo momento per sbagliare decisioni, non amo il troppo casino in generale.

Tolgono serenità ed energie mentali che vengono sottratte alle decisioni importanti.

Politicamente siamo davvero un circo, cambiamo più governi che mutande


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Luglio 2022)

se ci mandano a votare adesso è perchè hanno paura dell inverno e del casino che può succedere
solo questo può indurli a mollare il potere ora e sperare con il clima di paura che cè adesso che la gente li voti ancora perchè in primavera sarebbero mazzate
stiamo a vedere sono curioso


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, la Meloni è ultra atlantista e pro Ucraina, ben più del PD
> 
> Per questo scenario dovrebbero vincere Paragone o Di Battista, un po' complicato



Truss e Meloni, prepara il bunker


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Comunque poco da esultare,figuratevi se Mattarello manda tutti a votare.

Si troverà il ciampolillo della situazione (ricordate la "quasi" nascita del governo Conte 3 ?) e si andrà avanti fino a gennaio/febbraio 2023.
Se non sbaglio molti onorevoli ancora non hanno maturato la pensione (la scadenza era a settembre),quindi.,.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cade il governo, va al potere qualche strambo, finiamo dalla parte sbagliata sotto la coperta della madre Russia, scoppia la guerra mondiale , perdiamo.



Se si ripete lo scenario per noi sarà lo schifo, ma per le generazioni future sarà meglio, visto come è andata l'italia post seconda guerra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Truss e Meloni, prepara il bunker



Ah questo sì, per la guerra Mondiale, anche se al fianco della Nato, Giorgia non si tira indietro!


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2022)

Il regime sanitario al capolinea?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque poco da esultare,figuratevi se Mattarello manda tutti a votare.
> 
> Si troverà il ciampolillo della situazione (ricordate la "quasi" nascita del governo Conte 3 ?) e si andrà avanti fino a gennaio/febbraio 2023.
> Se non sbaglio molti onorevoli ancora non hanno maturato la pensione (la scadenza era a settembre),quindi.,.


Sarebbe sufficiente un governo elettorale in carica solo per gestire il periodo di campagna elettorale per calmare gli istinti dei poltronari (quasi tutti grillini)


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

il marpione Draghi continua a ripetere che senza M5S cade il governo, al di là di Mattarella.
sta facendo pressione come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il marpione Draghi continua a ripetere che senza M5S cade il governo, al di là di Mattarella.
> sta facendo pressione come se non ci fosse un domani


quindi la chiaccherata con Grillo è vera


----------



## sunburn (13 Luglio 2022)

Scusate, non ho seguito molto la vicenda: quale sarebbe il motivo-pretesto?

(a prescindere, per me non faranno nulla)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

Io ancora non credo che cadrà il governo.

Ma se succede vuol dire che tutti, anche Draghi, hanno paura di governare da settembre.
Vuol dire che la situazione è brutta brutta brutta...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ancora non credo che cadrà il governo.
> 
> Ma se succede vuol dire che tutti, anche Draghi, hanno paura di governare da settembre.
> Vuol dire che la situazione è brutta brutta brutta...


manca l'unico stato di emergenza disponibile all'appello..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusate, non ho seguito molto la vicenda: quale sarebbe il motivo-pretesto?
> 
> (a prescindere, per me non faranno nulla)


Ti risponde direttamente l'avvocatuccio, dichiarazioni fresche:

*"Domani non voteremo la fiducia al DL aiuti.
Fin da quando il decreto Aiuti è stato portato in Cdm, abbiamo spiegato le nostre ragioni contrarie, la norma che attribuisce al sindaco di Roma poteri straordinari, ma anche superbonus e reddito di cittadinanza.
Siamo assolutamente disponibili a dialogare e dare un nostro contributo costruttivo a questo governo e al premier Draghi ma non siamo però disponibili, non per arroganza ma per sensibilità verso famiglie e imprese, a dare una cambiale in bianco."*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ancora non credo che cadrà il governo.
> 
> Ma se succede vuol dire che tutti, anche Draghi, hanno paura di governare da settembre.
> Vuol dire che la situazione è brutta brutta brutta...



Siamo attorniati da mezze seghe?
Ma no dai, spero almeno, anche se a volte sembra cosi.

Io per conoscenze dirette e anedotti di uno che sta in parlamento a Bruxelles (fratello di un mio amico), ti dico che è assolutamente possibile che Draghi si sia rotto le palle.
Solo perché ha lavorato per le banche son partite le fantasie di mostri, distruttore di ciò che resta dell' Italia ecc ecc

Ma ti assicuro che è persona corretta (più che assicurarti io, mi fido molto degli aneddoti che mi hanno raccontato)


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2022)

Sallusti furioso su Rete 4 ahahhahah. Godo per questi leccapiedi.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Luglio 2022)

Non è il momento di fare sciocchezze, anche perché cmq sono tutti egualmente invitabili. 
Si vada avanti con draghi, tappandosi il naso, anche perché ci è già stato chiarito, che senza draghi nessun ci farà più credito. Che bella la democrazia eh. Cmq sì, la situazione è brutta brutta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo attorniati da mezze seghe?
> Ma no dai, spero almeno, anche se a volte sembra cosi.
> 
> Io per conoscenze dirette e anedotti di uno che sta in parlamento a Bruxelles (fratello di un mio amico), ti dico che è assolutamente possibile che Draghi si sia rotto le palle.
> ...



Uno che mente spudoratamente non può essere persona corretta, è un ossimoro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

*Labate: "Draghi domani salirà da Mattarella. Mattarella lo rimanderà indietro alle camere per provare a ricucire. Probabilità di elezioni anticipate comunque alta, se si vota la data è 25 settembre."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

Il discorso di Conte, nella sua totalità, è ben lontano da uno strappo definitivo. Fa anche i complimenti a Draghi per il decreto di fine luglio.

Mah, per me è la solita sceneggiata cinque stalle. Comunque vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo attorniati da mezze seghe?
> Ma no dai, spero almeno, anche se a volte sembra cosi.
> 
> Io per conoscenze dirette e anedotti di uno che sta in parlamento a Bruxelles (fratello di un mio amico), ti dico che è assolutamente possibile che Draghi si sia rotto le palle.
> ...


Dopo quello che ha chiesto di fare a Grillo (che se l'avesse fatto qualcun altro, tipo Berlusconi o il Salvini qualche anno fa sarebbe scoppiato uno scandalo nazionale/mondiale), direi che definirlo "corretto" è un'offesa al termine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sallusti furioso su Rete 4 ahahhahah. Godo per questi leccapiedi.



Bé ma è sufficiente che domani esce una velina di Forza Italia del tipo "Usciamo anche noi dal governo", e Sallusti si allinea dopo cinque secondi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uno che mente spudoratamente non può essere persona corretta, è un ossimoro



Non so a cosa ri riferisci in particolare, andrebbe analizzato ogni episodio a fondo.

Ad ogni modo, vista la complessità dei temi, mi fido molto di più dei racconti di quello che a Bruxelles FACEVA LA GUERRA a Draghi.
Letteralmente la guerra, tanto che una volta l' ha chiamato in ufficio per chiedere spiegazioni su tale (alla fine insensato, per sua confidenza) accanimento...

Draghi gli chiese in privato "ma si può sapere che caxxo ti ho fatto?"

Il fratello del mio amico ovviamente, non seppe nemmeno cosa rispondere, interpretava un pò l' indirizzo e la recita dettata dal partito.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da qui a domani... nella notte si mobilitano Biden e Macron.



Magari telefona pure Zelenschi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Labate: "Draghi domani salirà da Mattarella. Mattarella lo rimanderà indietro alle camere per provare a ricucire. Probabilità di elezioni anticipate comunque alta, se si vota la data è 25 settembre."*



25 settembre ?
Nah,data troppo ravvicinata,allora non succederà niente e domani i 5stalle faranno finta di niente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da qui a domani... nella notte si mobilitano Biden e Macron.


Uno senza testa e quell'altro un ricercatore di milf senza maggioranza.. si trema tutti insieme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Magari telefona pure Zelenschi.



Zelesnsky comincia ad avere pochi numeri nell'agenda, visto che in poche settimane via Boris, Macron senza maggioranza, Scholz nello scandalo degli stupri, Draghi che rischia.... e per Biden si avvicinano le midterm che saranno bagno di sangue....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelesnsky comincia ad avere pochi numeri nell'agenda, visto che in poche settimane via Boris, Macron senza maggioranza, Scholz nello scandalo degli stupri, Draghi che rischia.... e per Biden si avvicinano le midterm che saranno bagno di sangue....



Caspita,non avevo pensato a questo sgretolamento generale.
Ma non è che..."ha stato putin"?!


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelesnsky comincia ad avere pochi numeri nell'agenda, visto che in poche settimane via Boris, Macron senza maggioranza, Scholz nello scandalo degli stupri, Draghi che rischia.... e per Biden si avvicinano le midterm che saranno bagno di sangue....



Ma speriamo.

Detto questo, 'sto pseudostrappo è l'ennesima puntata di un teatrino, direi, non pianificato ma sicuramente con finalità ben lontane da quelle superficiali.

Se succede, e si va a votare, ho una mia teoria sul perché accadrà.

Magari poi ne riparleremo. Io darei un'occhio al trend di gradimento dei partiti.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

strano che Renzi in questi giorni non dica qualche bombata delle sue


----------



## Mauricio (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so a cosa ri riferisci in particolare, andrebbe analizzato ogni episodio a fondo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, vista la complessità dei temi, mi fido molto di più dei racconti di quello che a Bruxelles FACEVA LA GUERRA a Draghi.
> Letteralmente la guerra, tanto che una volta l' ha chiamato in ufficio per chiedere spiegazioni su tale (alla fine insensato, per sua confidenza) accanimento...
> ...


Lascia stare, dare le perle ai porci è inutile. Gli italiani si meritano personaggi come Conte, Salvini, Letta, Meloni.
Quota 100, RdC, Bonus vari… Poi il conto chi lo paga? Ci si stupisce infine dei mercati che “attaccano” la povera Italia facendo salire lo spread, ovvero per prestare soldi all’Italia chiedono un tasso più alto. Sicuramente colpa di rettiliani e i poteri forti che vogliono attaccare questo paese integerrimo e per nulla scialacquone.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, dare le perle ai porci è inutile. Gli italiani si meritano personaggi come Conte, Salvini, Letta, Meloni.
> Quota 100, RdC, Bonus vari… Poi il conto chi lo paga? Ci si stupisce infine dei mercati che “attaccano” la povera Italia facendo salire lo spread, ovvero per prestare soldi all’Italia chiedono un tasso più alto. Sicuramente colpa di rettiliani e i poteri forti che vogliono attaccare questo paese integerrimo e per nulla scialacquone.



Odio i bonus che stanno elargendo a piene mani.

Non ho ancora usufruito di un centesimo di tutti questi bonus, ma so già che dovrò però pagarli tutti nei prossimi anni.

Mi mandano in bestia.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, dare le perle ai porci è inutile. Gli italiani si meritano personaggi come Conte, Salvini, Letta, Meloni.
> Quota 100, RdC, Bonus vari… Poi il conto chi lo paga? Ci si stupisce infine dei mercati che “attaccano” la povera Italia facendo salire lo spread, ovvero per prestare soldi all’Italia chiedono un tasso più alto. Sicuramente colpa di rettiliani e i poteri forti che vogliono attaccare questo paese integerrimo e per nulla scialacquone.



Tra l' altro la notizia del giorno è che l'euro è alla pari del dollaro.

Non fosse che gli stessi che la fanno drammatica, sono gli stessi del " serve tornare alla lira, essere padroni di svalutare quando serve"

L' ho sempre detto, ci vorrebbe la patente per votare.
Se bocciano pure me amen, significa che sarò un pericolo in meno 

Ma un mondo ormai irrimediabilmente intricato, complesso e internazionalizzato come quello di oggi, non permette errori come 70 anni fa.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> strano che Renzi in questi giorni non dica qualche bombata delle sue



Cerca meglio, ha già fenomeggiato sull' argomento


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Luglio 2022)

GODO


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> strano che Renzi in questi giorni non dica qualche bombata delle sue


La caduta di questo governo (poco ci credo, io ci spero) potrebbe rappresentare la fine politica di Conte e Renzi, con il primo che si prende la rivincita sul secondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La caduta di questo governo (poco ci credo, io ci spero) potrebbe rappresentare la fine politica di Conte e Renzi, con il primo che si prende la rivincita sul secondo.



Perchè Renzi ?
Alla fine lui troverà il modo per restare in sella,poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

I 5S, per me, ormai sono finiti. Ricattano questo Governo per cercare di rilanciarsi ma alle prossime elezioni, fortunatamente, spariranno quasi del tutto.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cerca meglio, ha già fenomeggiato sull' argomento


quello che ha detto stasera è perchè deve tenere il punto del suo personaggio anti Conte, ma lui fece peggio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, dare le perle ai porci è inutile. Gli italiani si meritano personaggi come Conte, Salvini, Letta, Meloni.
> Quota 100, RdC, Bonus vari… Poi il conto chi lo paga? Ci si stupisce infine dei mercati che “attaccano” la povera Italia facendo salire lo spread, ovvero per prestare soldi all’Italia chiedono un tasso più alto. Sicuramente colpa di rettiliani e i poteri forti che vogliono attaccare questo paese integerrimo e per nulla scialacquone.



Il bonus 200 euro? Il bonus tv? E il bonus terme? Pure il bonus terme senza isee!

Secondo te chi li ha varati questi bonus?


----------



## Mauricio (13 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il bonus 200 euro? Il bonus tv? E il bonus terme? Pure il bonus terme!
> 
> Secondo te chi li ha varati questi bonus?


Chi supporta il governo: tutti tranne la Meloni. O mi vorresti dire che l’ex Presidente della BCE ha partorito da solo queste idee profonde? Siamo seri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Chi supporta il governo: tutti tranne la Meloni. O mi vorresti dire che l’ex Presidente della BCE ha partorito da solo queste idee profonde? Siamo seri.




Così è facile, la responsabilità è sempre degli altri. Se Draghi diceva no al bonus terme cadeva il governo secondo te? Riesce a far votare di tutto e di più, ma sul bonus tv e bonus terme invece niente da fare, non può esimersi dal cedere il passo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi: "Con tutto quello che succede, stiamo dietro al sor Tentenna... Conte se ne vuole andare dal governo? Decida. Con le mani, ciao ciao..."

Salvini-Berlusconi: "Domani decisione congiunta Lega e Forza italia"*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so a cosa ri riferisci in particolare, andrebbe analizzato ogni episodio a fondo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, vista la complessità dei temi, mi fido molto di più dei racconti di quello che a Bruxelles FACEVA LA GUERRA a Draghi.
> Letteralmente la guerra, tanto che una volta l' ha chiamato in ufficio per chiedere spiegazioni su tale (alla fine insensato, per sua confidenza) accanimento...
> ...



La famosa conferenza stampa col green pass degli ambienti sicuri, non ti vaccini muor.i ecc.. Dimenticata? Autentiche balle. Non mi interessa se le ha dette per incentivare le vaccinazioni, le balle sono balle. Una persona corretta non racconta cazzate, mi spiace.

E la conferenza di questo gennaio dove con l'esplosione dei contagi e l'irrigidimento delle norme sul green pass scaricò la colpa di tutti quei contagi ai non vaccinati? Altre balle, con l'aggravante di scaricare odio su una piccola minoranza di persone.

Parliamo di conferenze ufficiali del presidente del consiglio, che ha mentito sapendo di mentire.

E quando fece lo splendido con erdogan dandogli del dittatore, mentre ora fa l'amicone col turco? 

Senza dubbio persona seria...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Con tutto quello che succede, stiamo dietro al sor Tentenna... Conte se ne vuole andare dal governo? Decida. Con le mani, ciao ciao..."
> 
> Salvini-Berlusconi: "Domani decisione congiunta Lega e Forza italia"*



Grande. 'Ste battute non le leggo nemmeno in un forum di raccattati, mi tocca sentirle dire da un personaggio politico che dovrebbe gestire il paese. Grande orgoglio di essere itagliano.

Che degrado. Forza Satan 2.


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ti risponde direttamente l'avvocatuccio, dichiarazioni fresche:
> 
> *"Domani non voteremo la fiducia al DL aiuti.
> Fin da quando il decreto Aiuti è stato portato in Cdm, abbiamo spiegato le nostre ragioni contrarie, la norma che attribuisce al sindaco di Roma poteri straordinari, ma anche superbonus e reddito di cittadinanza.
> Siamo assolutamente disponibili a dialogare e dare un nostro contributo costruttivo a questo governo e al premier Draghi ma non siamo però disponibili, non per arroganza ma per sensibilità verso famiglie e imprese, a dare una cambiale in bianco."*


In sostanza rosica perché non si filano le sue “idee geniali”...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Mattarella oggi chiederà a Draghi un nuovo tentativo, ma il premier chiederà al presidente di non tornare alle camere. Per Draghi il governo è finito, no esecutivi balneari o sotto ricatto.*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Mattarella oggi chiederà a Draghi un nuovo tentativo, ma il premier chiederà al presidente di non tornare alle camere. Per Draghi il governo è finito, no esecutivi balneari o sotto ricatto.*



Mattarella, per me, non scioglierà le Camere ora.


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Non è il momento di fare sciocchezze, anche perché cmq sono tutti egualmente invitabili.
> Si vada avanti con draghi, tappandosi il naso, anche perché ci è già stato chiarito, che senza draghi nessun ci farà più credito. Che bella la democrazia eh. Cmq sì, la situazione è brutta brutta


draghi è starà una grandissima delusione. La peggiore delle alternative possibili. Peccato sia l'unica.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me, se andrà via Draghi ma metteranno un suo avatar (Franco o Cartabia), con la scusa del governo elettorale e di nuovo tutti insieme. Poi ricordiamo che in molti lì dentro vogliono il proporzionale e ancora non l'hanno approvato.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Ci serve un governo stabile, guidato da un big europeo,ma dove lo troviamo?
Le figure di cacca come quelle di Conte o Giarrusso non ce le possiamo più permettere, ci sono big moneys e decisioni importanti in gioco.


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2022)

Fare cadere il governo quando ormai stai al 7-8 per cento è da minorati mentali


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mattarella, per me, non scioglierà le Camere ora.


Tra novembre e dicembre ci sono parecchi adempimenti improrogabili legati alle varie questioni del bilancio statale. Elezioni a fine settembre/inizio ottobre significherebbe avere il parlamento paralizzato con consultazioni, fiducia al governo ecc per settimane.
Un suicidio.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fare cadere il governo quando ormai stai al 7-8 per cento *è da minorati mentali*




Perchè, pensi che non lo sono?


----------



## Simo98 (14 Luglio 2022)

È così dal 1948 a parte brevissime eccezioni, o si riforma il sistema o si accetta questa eterna instabilità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fare cadere il governo quando ormai stai al 7-8 per cento è da minorati mentali



Eh beh,per recuperare un pò di consensi sono quasi costretti a farlo.
Questi rischiano realmente di prendere meno del 10%.
Peccato che ancora non hanno capito che la valanga di voti persi è dovuta alla stupida alleanza con i farabutti del pd.

Non ha senso far cadere questo governo per poi andare alle elezioni e ri-allearsi con quelli


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,per recuperare un pò di consensi sono quasi costretti a farlo.
> Questi rischiano realmente di prendere meno del 10%.
> Peccato che ancora non hanno capito che la valanga di voti persi è dovuta alla stupida alleanza con i farabutti del pd.
> 
> Non ha senso far cadere questo governo per poi andare alle elezioni e ri-allearsi con quelli


Ok ma secondo quale logica un partito che è in declino decide di andare subito alle elezioni? Per quale motivo io elettore indeciso dovrei votarli adesso? 
Non è meglio sostituire Conte con un altro e prendere tempo per creare una base che si fidelizzi con la faccia nuova?


----------



## Shmuk (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,per recuperare un pò di consensi sono quasi costretti a farlo.
> Questi rischiano realmente di prendere meno del 10%.
> Peccato che ancora non hanno capito che la valanga di voti persi è dovuta alla stupida alleanza con i farabutti del pd.
> 
> Non ha senso far cadere questo governo per poi andare alle elezioni e ri-allearsi con quelli



Capirla così significherebbe continuare a non capire niente. Non è l'alleanza, è la totale incompetenza, inconcludenza ed incoerenza dimostrate la vera causa. Ad ogni modo è un partito in via di disfacimento, con una leadership del tutto spuria ed inconsistente, la loro fine è segnata, i predecessori, dall'Italia dei Valori all'Uomo Qualunque, li aspettano a braccia aperte.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Capirla così significherebbe continuare a non capire niente. Non è l'alleanza, *è la totale incompetenza, inconcludenza ed incoerenza dimostrate la vera causa. Ad ogni modo è un partito in via di disfacimento, *con una leadership del tutto spuria ed inconsistente, la loro fine è segnata, i predecessori, dall'Italia dei Valori all'Uomo Qualunque, li aspettano a braccia aperte.




Per me, la loro stessa nascita è stata una sciagura. Devono estinguersi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Clamorosa possibilità di dietrofront M5S: tentativo di votare escludendo il voto di fiducia.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ok ma secondo quale logica un partito che è in declino decide di andare subito alle elezioni? Per quale motivo io elettore indeciso dovrei votarli adesso?
> Non è meglio sostituire Conte con un altro e prendere tempo per creare una base che si fidelizzi con la faccia nuova?





Shmuk ha scritto:


> Capirla così significherebbe continuare a non capire niente. Non è l'alleanza, è la totale incompetenza, inconcludenza ed incoerenza dimostrate la vera causa. Ad ogni modo è un partito in via di disfacimento, con una leadership del tutto spuria ed inconsistente, la loro fine è segnata, i predecessori, dall'Italia dei Valori all'Uomo Qualunque, li aspettano a braccia aperte.



Ve lo dico (anche vergognandomi di questo ) da loro ex elettore,quando ancora erano un vero "movimento",quindi parlo di 4-5 anni fa.
I 5stelle andavano forte perchè avevano delle idee (che per molti erano sbagliate,fuori di testa,ma erano pur sempre idee,e non parlo solo del RdC).

Idee diametralmente opposte rispetto a quelle di tutti i partiti classici che da 50 anni ripetono,ad ogni tornata elettorale,le solite proposte trite e ritrite che ogni tot anni riesumano.
Erano un movimento solo contro tutti,infatti lo slogan era "no alleanze con nessuno,vinceremo le elezioni e cambieremo il paese!"

Peccato che non avevano fatto i conti con mangia come di maio,la taverna e tanti altri che hanno mangiato sopra il movimento esclusivamente per un loro tornaconto personale.
Non appena hanno raggiunto il 33% si sono spappolati.
Li dovevano avere la forza di mantenere la parola data (mai alleanze con nessuno) e tornare subito al voto,forti del loro 33% appena conquistato (che poteva convincere anche tutti gli altri indecisi).

E invece no,hanno fatto prima il disatro con la lega,poi quello con il pd (subito dopo aver detto in mondovisione "mai con quelli di bibbiano") e infine il mapazzone con tutti quanti dentro il calderone,cosa che avevano SEMPRE criticato.

Ora l'unico modo che hanno per NON diventare un partitino inutile del 5-10% è quello di staccarsi da questo governo e porre fine (una volta per tutte) all'alleanza con il pd.
Metterci proprio una pietra sopra.

Io non tornerò certo a votarli,ma molte persone (conoscendo l'ambiente) potrebbero cambiare idea,soprattutto con il ritorno di Di Battista.
In ogni caso la "sparizione" vera e propria dei 5stelle non avverrà fino a quando in campo ci sarà il reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa possibilità di dietrofront M5S: tentativo di votare escludendo il voto di fiducia.*


*
Il ministro d'Incà ha già avanzato l'idea a tutti i capogruppo parlamentari. ora la decisione di sospendere il voto di fiducia spetta a Draghi.

In questo modo, i Cinque stelle non abbandonerebbero l'aula, sconfessando Conte e diminuendo l'impatto della "crisi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*I CInque Stelle pensano di ritirare tutti gli emendamenti messi sul Dl Aiuti.*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il ministro d'Incà ha già avanzato l'idea a tutti i capogruppo parlamentari. ora la decisione di sospendere il voto di fiducia spetta a Draghi.
> 
> In questo modo, i Cinque stelle non abbandonerebbero l'aula, sconfessando Conte e diminuendo l'impatto della "crisi".*



Gli itagliani si meritano questo e altro.

C'è ancora tanto da distruggere in questa fogna di paese, perché smettere proprio ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

In base alle ultime notizie, sembra si vada verso l'ennesima farsa cinque stelle.

Se così fosse, quello a dimettersi sarà Conte e non Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il ministro d'Incà ha già avanzato l'idea a tutti i capogruppo parlamentari. ora la decisione di sospendere il voto di fiducia spetta a Draghi.
> 
> In questo modo, i Cinque stelle non abbandonerebbero l'aula, sconfessando Conte e diminuendo l'impatto della "crisi".*


Ma poi dopo quest'altro scoglio, c'è pure il DL concessioni giusto? Altre sceneggiate, dunque, ci aspettano. Sallusti su una cosa ieri aveva ragione, questo è un governo attaccato con il vinavil.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa possibilità di dietrofront M5S: tentativo di votare escludendo il voto di fiducia.*


Se veramente mollano ora dopo sto bailamme è perchè è arrivata la chiamata di Grillo, il vero dominus.
Inutile sottolineare le due conseguenze di questa caporetto 
1) fine politica di Conte (urrà) 
2) fine definitiva del M5S (triplo urrà)


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2022)

Bluffone sgamato


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

ho detto ieri che sarebbe stata una luuuuunga nottata

speriamo non abbiano usato telefoni criptati, ma dubito che i peones a 5 stelle si cautelino, e un giorno avremo le intercettazioni da qualche procura...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Italia Viva si oppone all'ultima mossa di D'Incà: "Sta facendo tutto alle spalle di Draghi, senza consultarlo, per salvare la faccia ai 5 Stelle. Si prendano le loro responsabilità e vadano fino in fondo."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Caduta del governo pianificata da mesi dai dirigenti 5S. Vogliono 9 mesi di campagna elettorale per salire nei sondaggi."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se veramente mollano ora dopo sto bailamme è perchè è arrivata la chiamata di Grillo, il vero dominus.
> Inutile sottolineare le due conseguenze di questa caporetto
> 1) fine politica di Conte (urrà)
> 2) fine definitiva del M5S (triplo urrà)



Non ci credi neanche tu  
Se tagliano la testa a Conte (chissà,potrebbe creare un suo partito personale ? ),il m5s potrebbe tornare al passato : dentro Di Battista e nuova linfa per i 5stelle.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Italia Viva si oppone all'ultima mossa di D'Incà: "Sta facendo tutto alle spalle di Draghi, senza consultarlo, per salvare la faccia ai 5 Stelle. Si prendano le loro responsabilità e vadano fino in fondo."*


renzi dal primo giorno avvocato del banchiere stile ghedini

autonominato avvocato del popolo vs autoingaggiato avvocato del banchiere


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Italia Viva si oppone all'ultima mossa di D'Incà: "Sta facendo tutto alle spalle di Draghi, senza consultarlo, per salvare la faccia ai 5 Stelle. Si prendano le loro responsabilità e vadano fino in fondo."*


Quindi D'Incà sta facendo una cosa "buona"  .

Comunque quello che succede al governo, succederà indipendentemente da queste cose.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Caduta del governo pianificata da mesi dai dirigenti 5S. Vogliono 9 mesi di campagna elettorale per salire nei sondaggi."*



Caspita,detto da lui che è stato per 6 anni il mangia  del movimento 
Il suo inutile partitino invece per quale motivo è stato creato ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ci credi neanche tu
> Se tagliano la testa a Conte (chissà,potrebbe creare un suo partito personale ? ),il m5s potrebbe tornare al passato : dentro Di Battista e nuova linfa per i 5stelle.


Un M5S di lotta all'opposizione al massimo intercetta l'estrema sinistra, si sono già troppo compromessi.
Di Battista è un povero scemo, nemmeno gli italiani sono così pagliacci da renderlo il nuovo uomo del 30%.
Tra l'altro quelli del RdC stanno dietro a Di Maio, non al M5S


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se veramente mollano ora dopo sto bailamme è perchè è arrivata la chiamata di Grillo, il vero dominus.
> Inutile sottolineare le due conseguenze di questa caporetto
> 1) fine politica di Conte (urrà)
> 2) fine definitiva del M5S (triplo urrà)


Sull'1 hai ragione, ma sul 2 non ci metto la mano sul fuoco SE torna Di Battista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano smentisce Italia Viva: "Draghi è informato di tutte le mosse e le decisioni del ministro D'Incà. Trattative in corso."*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Caduta del governo pianificata da mesi dai dirigenti 5S. Vogliono 9 mesi di campagna elettorale per salire nei sondaggi."*



Ma non solo dal M5S, eh eh eh ...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un M5S di lotta all'opposizione al massimo intercetta l'estrema sinistra, si sono già troppo compromessi.
> Di Battista è un povero scemo, nemmeno gli italiani sono così pagliacci da renderlo il nuovo uomo del 30%.
> Tra l'altro quelli del RdC stanno dietro a Di Maio, non al M5S


30% no, ma come ho detto ieri un 15% potrebbero farlo. È un uomo forte nelle piazze. Di Maio è inutile, la gente nel 2018 ha votato il M5S per il partito in sè, non per Di Maio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un M5S di lotta all'opposizione al massimo intercetta l'estrema sinistra, si sono già troppo compromessi.
> Di Battista è un povero scemo, nemmeno gli italiani sono così pagliacci da renderlo il nuovo uomo del 30%.
> Tra l'altro quelli del RdC stanno dietro a Di Maio, non al M5S



Chiaro che torneranno all'opposizione,non avranno mai più la possibilità di arrivare al 33%.
Ma Di Battista non è così scemo come molti vogliono farlo passare,di sicuro è molto meglio di Di Maio.
E dato che Di Battista rappresenta il "vecchio movimento",ovvero la base (che negli ultimi anni si è praticamente sgretolata),occhio a darli per morti perchè potrebbero addirittura risorgere e stabilizzarsi tra il 15 e il 20%


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Caduta del governo pianificata da mesi dai dirigenti 5S. Vogliono 9 mesi di campagna elettorale per salire nei sondaggi."*


soglia di sbarramento: il tuo incubo peggiore


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Il governo è morto, le mosse di sto D'Incà sono solo il canto del cigno, tipo Conte con i responsabili. Io però ho l'impressione che non si tornerà a votare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il governo è morto, le mosse di sto D'Incà sono solo il canto del cigno, tipo Conte con i responsabili. Io però ho l'impressione che non si tornerà a votare.


Scordatelo.
Se va bene vi faranno votare a Maggio (se va bene)
Ma non stupitevi se vi tirano fuori una prorogatio della legislatura per emergenza bellica


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scordatelo.
> Se va bene vi faranno votare a Maggio (se va bene)
> Ma non stupitevi se vi tirano fuori una prorogatio della legislatura per emergenza bellica


Innanzitutto ho detto anch'io che non si tornerà a votare, quindi hai detto quello che ho detto io. Poi non si capisce perchè parli in seconda persona plurale, visto che per quanto riguarda me frega zero di andare a votare  .


----------



## cris (14 Luglio 2022)

Chi sara il prossimo circo al governo?


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scordatelo.
> Se va bene vi faranno votare a Maggio (se va bene)
> Ma non stupitevi se vi tirano fuori una prorogatio della legislatura per emergenza bellica


impossibile, Mattarella aveva la scusa della naturale scadenza di legislazione.
senza di quella non c'è niente a cui appendersi, peraltro dal pulpito di uno che non dovrebbe essere là...


----------



## overlord (14 Luglio 2022)

Non cadrà nessun governo e il perché è semplicissimo.
Arrivando a settembre hanno diritto alla pensione.
C'è bisogno di altro? Qualche fuoriuscita deqquì qualche spostamento dellà e tutti contenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto ho detto anch'io che non si tornerà a votare, quindi hai detto quello che ho detto io. Poi non si capisce perchè parli in seconda persona plurale, visto che per quanto riguarda me frega zero di andare a votare  .


Allora li faranno votare.
Che poi io ai seggi ci andrò, ma per mettere la mia brava scheda bianca (o nulla, magari qualcosina di elegante posso scriverlo a sto giro... che so, magari l'articolo 1 della costituzione)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: "Filtra scetticismo da Draghi sull' ultimo escamotage dei Cinque Stelle di evitare la fiducia. Il premier è stanco di essere alla guida di un non-governo, il tema politico imposto da Conte rimarrebbe comunque."*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Filtra scetticismo da Draghi sull' ultimo escamotage dei Cinque Stelle di evitare la fiducia. Il premier è stanco di essere alla guida di un non-governo, il tema politico imposto da Conte rimarrebbe comunque."*


*La7: Nessuna risposta di Draghi alla proposta di D'Incà, perciò ci sarà sicuramente il voto di fiducia.*


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Filtra scetticismo da Draghi sull' ultimo escamotage dei Cinque Stelle di evitare la fiducia. Il premier è stanco di essere alla guida di un non-governo, il tema politico imposto da Conte rimarrebbe comunque."*


ahhaha il peppinismo pure qui.
Draghi ma chi te l'ha fatto fare


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2022)

Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7: Nessuna risposta di Draghi alla proposta di D'Incà, perciò ci sarà sicuramente il voto di fiducia.*



Chissà cos'hanno già pianificato Dracula e la Mummia. Qualunque cosa è già stata decisa ieri notte con telefonate internazionali dagli USA o dall'UE.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chissà cos'hanno già pianificato Dracula e la Mummia. Qualunque cosa è già stata decisa ieri notte con telefonate internazionali dagli USA o dall'UE.


Troppi indizi comunque che non fanno pensare al voto anticipato: intesa Salvini-Berlusconi, Renzi che si "limita" a sfottere Conte. In caso contrario, gli ultimi due (i renzusconi) avrebbero dovuto fare un casino madornale. Per me sarà governo "elettorale" Franco o Cartabia.


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


Tutta colpa di Putin... Forse è perché questi governi fanno schifo ?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?



No, da Anonymous.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


no però si scassa dalle risate


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


No, perché:

1- In UK è una resa dei conti interna ai Tories e tenderei a escludere che Putin si sia comprato Sunak e la Truss.
2- In Francia il voto presidenziale è stato diverso da quello parlamentare: Macron è stato confermato ma il suo partito non ha una maggioranza, da qui la sua difficoltà.
3- Da noi c'è la voglia di Conte di prendersi la rivincita su Draghi e Di Maio, la necessità dei 5 Stelle di smarcarsi per salvare qualche posto in Parlamento al prossimo giro e, sotto sotto, l'assoluta urgenza di togliersi dalle scatole in vista dell'autunno/inverno che sarà parecchio difficile (vale per tutti i partiti tranne che per il PD che, avendo in mano la maggioranza dei media, la PA e la solida alleanza con Bruxelles, può permettersi anche di restare al potere con i peggiori casini in giro per il paese).

In alternativa, si può sempre credere alla propaganda di chi ti dice che la classe dirigente non ha sbagliato nulla e il popolo babbione si fa condizionare dalla disinformazia della Terza Roma (oggi stesso, un giornalista di Repubblica).

Chiedo scusa per la prolissità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi dice NO alla mediazione di D'Incà.
Si va al voto di fiducia e verso la crisi politica (non numerica). Sarà Mattarella a decidere i prossimi eventi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Parziale dietrofront anche di Salvini, che dopo aver chiesto il voto ora si allinea a Letta e Berlusconi, chiedendo una verifica di maggioranza.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Parziale dietrofront anche di Salvini, che dopo aver chiesto il voto ora si allinea a Letta e Berlusconi, chiedendo una verifica di maggioranza.*


Cose che si sanno da ore. Ieri si parlava di telefonata intensificatrice tra Salvini e Berlusconi. Se veramente si tornasse al voto, Berlusconi e Renzi sarebbero implosi.

Mi sa che sarà come profetizzato dal Fatto da mesi, ossia che il M5S esce dalla maggioranza dando un appoggio esterno al massimo.

Ah e buon 3% alla Lega, in tal caso, esteso a tutti i compari di partito di questo schifo di maggioranza.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Spettacolare Borgonovo che distrugge l'appecorata Chirico su La7.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Parziale dietrofront anche di Salvini, che dopo aver chiesto il voto ora si allinea a Letta e Berlusconi, chiedendo una verifica di maggioranza.*



Ecco, questo veramente non ha idea.

Starà cercando di capire disperatamente cosa succede, salvo fare poi ciecamente cosa gli viene fortemente consigliato.


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo veramente non ha idea.
> 
> Starà cercando di capire disperatamente cosa succede, salvo fare poi ciecamente cosa gli viene fortemente consigliato.


Tipico di Salvini, cambia idea tutti i giorni in base a dove tira il vento


----------



## diavolo (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, la Meloni è ultra atlantista e pro Ucraina, ben più del PD
> 
> Per questo scenario dovrebbero vincere Paragone o Di Battista, un po' complicato


O Marco Rizzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*


sempre i soliti nomi ?
che degrado
dopo una vita possono pure starsene con i nipoti e non ammorbare la gente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Ma D'Alema ancora circola e l'ascoltano? Fa ancora il Littlefinger dopo tutti questi anni? che degrado...


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*


Ecco, riproporre uno dei pochissimi sopravvissuti della prima Repubblica a palazzo Chigi per un governo balneare è davvero il modo perfetto per distruggere definitivamente ogni residua fiducia nelle istituzioni rimasta in questo paese.
Che poi sarà il prossimo PdR in caso di dimissioni anticipate di Mattarella... Lo metteranno li quando avrà 86-87 anni e resterà sulla poltrona fino ai 92-93 mentre il paese crolla su se stesso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*



Amato 

Ma se diventa presidente ce lo togliamo dalle palle dalla corte costituzionale almeno?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Capirla così significherebbe continuare a non capire niente. Non è l'alleanza, *è la totale incompetenza, inconcludenza ed incoerenza *dimostrate la vera causa. Ad ogni modo è un partito in via di disfacimento, con una leadership del tutto spuria ed inconsistente, la loro fine è segnata, i predecessori, dall'Italia dei Valori all'Uomo Qualunque, li aspettano a braccia aperte.


Scusami ma hai descritto tutto arsenale (politica italiana)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, riproporre uno dei pochissimi sopravvissuti della prima Repubblica a palazzo Chigi per un governo balneare è davvero il modo perfetto per distruggere definitivamente ogni residua fiducia nelle istituzioni rimasta in questo paese.
> Che poi sarà il prossimo PdR in caso di dimissioni anticipate di Mattarella... Lo metteranno li quando avrà 86-87 anni e resterà sulla poltrona fino ai 92-93 mentre il paese crolla su se stesso



E se fosse Draghi a passare al Quirinale? Magari è sempre stato questo il progetto dopo la rielezione di Mattarella...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*


D'Alema ahahahah. Il governo è finito, Draghi ENDED. Finisce il peggior governo della storia, con il premier più corrotto e incapace della storia.

Preparo i popcorn.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E se fosse Draghi a passare al Quirinale? Magari è sempre stato questo il progetto dopo la rielezione di Mattarella...


Come fai a mettere pdr uno che viene fischiato ovunque va? Per me il PDR successivo sarà la Cartabia, con la benedizione che è donnah. Tanto è il suo avatar, anzi secondo me è sempre Draghi che però si traveste con la parrucca (Complottista mode on).


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Massimo D'Alema avrebbe sondato sia Conte che ambienti vicini a Salvini per verificare la praticabilità di un nuovo esecutivo guidato da Amato, traghettatore fino alle elezioni.*


Napolitano non è disponibile?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2022)

5 Stelle pagliacci clamorosi. Ma come si fa a fare saltare il governo in un momento come questo. 

Inflazione fuori controllo ma con picchi diversi nei diversi stati che impediscono di alzare i tassi di interesse velocemente.

Questo causa il rapporto euro / dollaro pietoso che vediamo. 

Noi pensiamo alle nostre battaglie inutili interne


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 5 Stelle pagliacci clamorosi. Ma come si fa a fare saltare il governo in un momento come questo.
> 
> Inflazione fuori controllo ma con picchi diversi nei diversi stati che impediscono di alzare i tassi di interesse velocemente.
> 
> ...


È la prima cosa sacrosanta che hanno fatto, altrochè. Se non avessero combinato tutti i disastri in precedenza, contribuendo a portare il paese alla rovina, io li voterei solo per questo  .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ok ma secondo quale logica un partito che è in declino decide di andare subito alle elezioni? Per quale motivo io elettore indeciso dovrei votarli adesso?
> Non è meglio sostituire Conte con un altro e prendere tempo per creare una base che si fidelizzi con la faccia nuova?


Ma il futuro del popolo non viene più considerato? 
Brividi se la risposta è sì...
Va bene loro! ma anche noi ragioniamo così!?
Vantaggi elettorali.. poltrone..ecc..
Il M5S era l'unico che almeno c'ha provato..
Mi pare evidente che il gioco in palio è molto più grande!

Come detto non vogliono starci con la rivolta invernale


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Che poi tutti quelli che "come si fa a far saltare il governo in questo momento"? Ma chi ci ha portato in "questo momento"? Draghi, sulla "carta", è stato chiamato per risolvere i problemi non per far peggio del Conte-bis. Missione fallita e governo che giustamente cade.

Intanto, tassisti pronti a protestare sotto Palazzo Chigi  .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È la prima cosa sacrosanta che hanno fatto, altrochè. Se non avessero combinato tutti i disastri in precedenza, contribuendo a portare il paese alla rovina, io li voterei solo per questo  .


Non è il momento storico giusto. Siamo in una fase storica in cui l'Europa rischia di essere declassata pesantemente economicamente. 

La recessione è praticamente inevitabile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi tutti quelli che "come si fa a far saltare il governo in questo momento"? Ma chi ci ha portato in "questo momento"? Draghi, sulla "carta", è stato chiamato per risolvere i problemi non per far peggio del Conte-bis. Missione fallita e governo che giustamente cade.
> 
> Intanto, tassisti pronti a protestare sotto Palazzo Chigi  .


In questo momento ci ha portato la combo covid, chiusure in tutto il mondo e poi la Russia maledetta. 

Pensare che qualcuno potesse fare meglio di Draghi o avesse potuto fare qualcosa è utopia


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In questo momento ci ha portato la combo covid, chiusure in tutto il mondo e poi la Russia maledetta.
> 
> Pensare che qualcuno potesse fare meglio di Draghi o avesse potuto fare qualcosa è utopia


Draghi ha governato in una situazione meno grave di Conte, invece ha favorito le chiusure con lo schifo del Green Pass (che al massimo poteva essere messo nei grandi eventi, al massimo) e sulla Russia maledetta, ha fatto semplicemente il servo di Biden. Per dire, già Macron, che non sopporto, ha avuto un atteggiamento più dialogante, così come Scholz.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Non cadrà nessun governo e il perché è semplicissimo.
> Arrivando a settembre hanno diritto alla pensione.
> C'è bisogno di altro? Qualche fuoriuscita deqquì qualche spostamento dellà e tutti contenti.


Allora non ci credete proprio che il popolo italiano sarà così incavolato che metterà a serio rischio la loro incolumità? Io Ve lo dico ora la loro scelta si basa da questo:O la borsa o la vita! e se scelgono ancora il vile denaro se lo meritano! 
ma sono pure vigliacchi quindi ora tutto torna...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


Sono stati gli haccckkkeeerrr !!!!
Uso una pillola della russiofobia di questi ANNI


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma il futuro del popolo non viene più considerato?
> Brividi se la risposta è sì...
> Va bene loro! ma anche noi ragioniamo così!?
> Vantaggi elettorali.. poltrone..ecc..
> ...


Cha provato a fare che? A far fallire l Italia con Il RDC senza stanziare le coperture?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 5 Stelle pagliacci clamorosi. Ma come si fa a fare saltare il governo in un momento come questo.
> 
> Inflazione fuori controllo ma con picchi diversi nei diversi stati che impediscono di alzare i tassi di interesse velocemente.
> 
> ...



Il governo i numeri li ha grazie al partito di Di maio, se salta è perché alla fine va bene anche a Draghi che salti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Draghi ha governato in una situazione meno grave di Conte, invece ha favorito le chiusure con lo schifo del Green Pass (che al massimo poteva essere messo nei grandi eventi, al massimo) e sulla Russia maledetta, ha fatto semplicemente il servo di Biden. Per dire, già Macron, che non sopporto, ha avuto un atteggiamento più dialogante, così come Scholz.



Già solo per il green pass e l'obbligo vaccinale Draghi deve andare a casa. Bastano solo queste due cose. Ricordo che pure l'Austria su cui ci si spippettava per l'obbligo, alla fine non l'ha mai reso effettivo e fu un bluff clamoroso.

Mentre tutti toglievano le restrizioni qua si aumentavano e non potevi andare manco alle poste senza green pass. Sta roba ora sembra passata in cavalleria, io non dimentico


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Tempi duri per l'Europah. La Gardenia, grazie alla sua presidenza infallibile, ha portato l'euro a pareggiare con il dollaro. QUESTO dollaro poi, con l'inflazione più alta da ventenni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547550022560088066


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 5 Stelle pagliacci clamorosi. Ma come si fa a fare saltare il governo in un momento come questo.
> 
> Inflazione fuori controllo ma con picchi diversi nei diversi stati che impediscono di alzare i tassi di interesse velocemente.
> 
> ...


Dai meglio aumentare % sulla NATO
mentre noi moriamo di fame.. si 

Ecco il nostro inverno..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cha provato a fare che? A far fallire l Italia con Il RDC senza stanziare le coperture?


Dai su se parli di fallimenti con me
se vuoi avere una discussione con un onestà intellettuale
Devi dire che tutti siamo falliti nel 2007

Punto
certamente non sono quelli che sono nati
Dopo il disastro Bruxelles  
che hanno fallire il paese Italia 

Almeno che non abbiano la macchina del tempo


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, riproporre uno dei pochissimi sopravvissuti della prima Repubblica a palazzo Chigi per un governo balneare è davvero il modo perfetto per distruggere definitivamente ogni residua fiducia nelle istituzioni rimasta in questo paese.
> Che poi sarà il prossimo PdR in caso di dimissioni anticipate di Mattarella... Lo metteranno li quando avrà 86-87 anni e resterà sulla poltrona fino ai 92-93 mentre il paese crolla su se stesso



E chi metteresti, di grazia. E' perfetto. Certe scelte sono automatiche e decise da tempo.

Un altro perfettamente integrato nel Sistema, un altro parassita che vive nel suo mondo alle spalle del popolo. Sempre abbastanza vicino e mai troppo lontano dal potere, con discrezione.

Dà quella sensazione di tranquillità e sembra un essere senziente che sa prendere decisioni autonome. Pacato, timido, facile farlo passare come l'ennesimo uomo risolutore agli occhi dell'italiota medio. Ovviamente senza fargli rischiare niente.

Scommetto che non conosce nemmeno la cifra del debito pubblico o quanto guadagna in media una famiglia di comuni mortali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Già solo per il green pass e l'obbligo vaccinale Draghi deve andare a casa. Bastano solo queste due cose. Ricordo che pure l'Austria su cui ci si spippettava per l'obbligo, alla fine non l'ha mai reso effettivo e fu un bluff clamoroso.
> 
> Mentre tutti toglievano le restrizioni qua si aumentavano e non potevi andare manco alle poste senza green pass. Sta roba ora sembra passata in cavalleria, io non dimentico



La cosa più ridicola,lasciando per un attimo il covid da parte,è l'imbarazzante comportamento avuto con Erdogan.

Per "farsi bello" con i leader europei,aveva definito Erdogan uno schifoso dittatore.
Poi per "farsi bello" con NATO,UE e tutti gli stati contro la Russia,si è rimangiato tutta la  che aveva buttato addosso al turco fino ad arrivare a stringere accordi economici (e non).
Proprio un pagliaccio sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli haccckkkeeerrr !!!!
> Uso una pillola della russiofobia di questi ANNI



scusate. siccome ogni situazione politica e sanitaria è sempre stata considerata manovrata dai poteri forti, pensavo che forse anche qua..


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chi metteresti, di grazia. E' perfetto. Certe scelte sono automatiche e decise da tempo.
> 
> Un altro perfettamente integrato nel Sistema, un altro parassita che vive nel suo mondo alle spalle del popolo. Sempre abbastanza vicino e mai troppo lontano dal potere, con discrezione.
> 
> ...


Conoscerli li conosce e, se proprio dobbiamo rompere una lancia a suo favore, è una persona con cui è estremamente piacevole parlare: grande cultura, educatissimo, sobrio, assolutamente non prepotente.
Forse un po' soporifero, quello si.
Ma il discorso è un altro: si tratta di un arnese vecchio della prima repubblica e assolutamente compromesso agli occhi del popolo per il famoso prelievo forzoso.

In quest'ottica, l'unico motivo per cui avrebbe senso metterlo per tirare fino a fine elezioni è che quest'inverno bisognerà prendere decisioni di gravità inaudita ed estremamente impopolari che porteranno ad avere piazze roventi ed infuriate, probabilmente violente.
Serve qualcuno che si prenda la responsabilità e che non abbia nulla da perdere in termini di carriera politica, disposto a "sacrificarsi" per fare cio che purtroppo sarà obbligatorio fare.
Ma un nome come il suo getta benzina sul fuoco...
Bel dilemma,


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Mentana: "Discorso della Castellone (M5S n.d.s.) da 'fine stagione' del M5S in questo governo e, forse, legislatura".*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa più ridicola,lasciando per un attimo il covid da parte,è l'imbarazzante comportamento avuto con Erdogan.
> 
> Per "farsi bello" con i leader europei,aveva definito Erdogan uno schifoso dittatore.
> Poi per "farsi bello" con NATO,UE e tutti gli stati contro la Russia,si è rimangiato tutta la  che aveva buttato addosso al turco fino ad arrivare a stringere accordi economici (e non).
> Proprio un pagliaccio sotto tutti i punti di vista.



Gli affari sono affari. Concluderli con un dittatore è pure più semplice.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Intanto, in prima pagina sui siti di Il Giornale e Libero il discorso di Renzi ed il suo virgolettato "si dimettano", come fosse un nuovo Martin Luther King. Lo stesso Renziche fino a 3-4 anni fa insultavano. Ah che ridere la fintopposizione. ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi in diretta su La7. Tutto sorridente.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi: "Giusto che il Movimento 5 Stelle decida di non votare la fiducia, ma contemporaneamente tengono i ministri al governo...Draghi presenterà dimissioni irrevocabili? Non lo so, secondo me bisogna mettersi d'accordo. Se c'è una guerra in Ucraina, il covid ancora non sconfitto, crisi energetica, inflazione e problema migratorio. Se Draghi dice di no, mi sorprende viste le emergenze. Fossi in lui, cambierei il governo e toglierei Patuanelli, D'Incà e la Dadone...".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Giusto che il Movimento 5 Stelle decida di non votare la fiducia, ma contemporaneamente tengono i ministri al governo...Draghi presenterà dimissioni irrevocabili? Non lo so, secondo me bisogna mettersi d'accordo. Se c'è una guerra in Ucraina, il covid ancora non sconfitto, crisi energetica, inflazione e problema migratorio. Se Draghi dice di no, mi sorprende viste le emergenze. Fossi in lui, cambierei il governo e toglierei Patuanelli, D'Incà e la Dadone...".*


Complimenti. Tensione alle stelle e grande assist ai grillini se rimane Draghi. Vedremo se Draghi farà l'ennesima figuraccia con questa possibile giravolta.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi: " Al costo di non sprecare la credibilità di Draghi, ha ragione Salvini e andiamo alle elezioni. Ma fossi nel presidente del consiglio parlerei a tutti e direi 'faccio questo, questo e questo e chi è d'accordo mi appoggia' e se M5S e Lega non vogliono, ok. Noi dobbiamo dire solo grazie a Draghi...".*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, in prima pagina sui siti di Il Giornale e Libero il discorso di Renzi ed il suo virgolettato "si dimettano", come fosse un nuovo Martin Luther King. Lo stesso Renziche fino a 3-4 anni fa insultavano. Ah che ridere la fintopposizione. ahahah



Detto da quello del "se perdo mi dimetto".

Assistiamo sereni alla morte di questa fogna di nazione.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Giorgetti intervistato dopo l'incontro con Salvini:*_* "Governo finito? Ci sono sempre i supplementari".*_


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti intervistato dopo l'incontro con Salvini:*_* "Governo finito? Ci sono sempre i supplementari".*_


Ma la Lega vuole veramente far risorgere i grillini? Hanno veramente questi gusti perversi?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conoscerli li conosce e, se proprio dobbiamo rompere una lancia a suo favore, è una persona con cui è estremamente piacevole parlare: grande cultura, educatissimo, sobrio, assolutamente non prepotente.
> Forse un po' soporifero, quello si.
> Ma il discorso è un altro: si tratta di un arnese vecchio della prima repubblica e assolutamente compromesso agli occhi del popolo per il famoso prelievo forzoso.
> 
> ...


in quel caso mi sentirei più tranquillo con il generale Figliuolo piuttosto che con questi squinternati


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Romeo (Lega): "La crisi è aperta. Colpa del M5S e del PD, che li ha voluti seguire per la questione del 'campo largo'".*


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Discorso della Castellone (M5S n.d.s.) da 'fine stagione' del M5S in questo governo e, forse, legislatura".*


e soprattutto chi azz è la Castellone ?
a fine legislatura si scoprono dei nomi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> scusate. siccome ogni situazione politica e sanitaria è sempre stata considerata manovrata dai poteri forti, pensavo che forse anche qua..


Si ma qui in UE i cosiddetti poteri forti sono:
USA Bruxelles e Germania subito dopo.. 
e direi che sono già abbastanza...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Fatemi un breve riassunto : è crisi o non è crisi ?  
Salta il dragone oppure i 5stalle rientrano con nonchalance dalla finestra ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Mi sembra dura che salti Draghi.
Credo finirà a tarallucci e vino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Conoscerli li conosce e, se proprio dobbiamo rompere una lancia a suo favore, è una persona con cui è estremamente piacevole parlare: grande cultura, educatissimo, sobrio, assolutamente non prepotente.
> Forse un po' soporifero, quello si.
> Ma il discorso è un altro: si tratta di un arnese vecchio della prima repubblica e assolutamente compromesso agli occhi del popolo per il famoso prelievo forzoso.
> 
> ...


Ah sì ? Non l'avrei mai detto 
a parte gli scherzi è bello vedere che dopo un po' che continuavo a sostenerlo.. finalmente qualcuno mi appoggi su questo tema *reale,*Perché finirà esattamente così!

poi se lo dice uno che studia geopolitica..
comunque bastava il mio modesto titolo
questa conclusione era facile...


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e soprattutto chi azz è la Castellone ?
> a fine legislatura si scoprono dei nomi


Dalla prossima tanti nomi ms5 scompariranno per fortuna.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Beppe Grillo: *_*"Giusto lo strappo".*_


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra dura che salti Draghi.
> Credo finirà a tarallucci e vino



dici che hanno fatto un bluff e contro-bluff?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Annullato consiglio dei ministri.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi al Quirinale!

Mentana: "Se passi direttamente al Quirinale, senza CSM, è un messaggio forte".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi al Quirinale!
> 
> Mentana: "Se passi direttamente al Quirinale, senza CDM, è un messaggio forte".*


Correggo CDM*


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> dici che hanno fatto un bluff e contro-bluff?


Rettifico, è arrivata la benedizione inattesa di Grillo.
A questo punto la crisi è certa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo: *_*"Giusto lo strappo".*_



Ora saranno azzi duri e salati per Salvini.
Se i 5stelle dovessero saltare fuori dal governo,lui in nessun modo potrebbe rimanere ancora dentro con pd,fi e la sinistra in generale,perchè altrimenti verrebbe mangiato vivo e risucchiato nel vortice della Meloni (che si papperebbe tutti gli elettori leghisti).

I 5stelle potrebbero guadagnare da questa mossa,a discapito del pd che potrebbe perdere qualche %.
Giorgia Meloni continuerà a guadagnare ai danni della lega/fi.
Fi invece è un partito morto da anni che ora ammicca al centro,quindi per loro non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla.
Il PD perderà qualcosa ma potrà sempre dare la colpa a qualcun altro (l'avvocato del popolo)

Ma...Di Maio e il suo inutile partitino saranno fottuti.
Salvini,a seconda di come se la gioca,è fottuto anche lui.
Renzi purtroppo è come uno scarafaggio,riuscirà ad adattarsi anche stavolta


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Leggo 172 sì alla fiducia… Abbiamo avuto governi con numeri molto più risicati.


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora saranno azzi duri e salati per Salvini.
> Se i 5stelle dovessero saltare fuori dal governo,lui in nessun modo potrebbe rimanere ancora dentro con pd,fi e la sinistra in generale,perchè altrimenti verrebbe mangiato vivo e risucchiato nel vortice della Meloni (che si papperebbe tutti gli elettori leghisti).
> 
> I 5stelle potrebbero guadagnare da questa mossa,a discapito del pd che potrebbe perdere qualche %.
> ...


L’elettore medio italiano è un elettore moderato che preferisce il certo per l’incerto, soprattutto in periodi di crisi.
Secondo me, i 5stelle si sono affossati ulteriormente.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Leggo 172 sì alla fiducia… Abbiamo avuto governi con numeri molto più risicati.


La maggioranza è ancora bella forte, ma era risaputo, non è una notizia. È Draghi che dice che non ci saranno altri governi dopo questo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La maggioranza è ancora bella forte, ma era risaputo, non è una notizia.


Ho perso il filo dei vari cambiamenti di casacca. Pensavo fosse una maggioranza meno solida senza i 5stelle, tipo sui 160.

A livello politico non è una cosa da ignorare il non voto dei 5stelle perché hanno comunque dei ministri, però alla fine penso finirà a tarallucci a vino(=non si andrà a elezioni). Può essere anche che alla fine Mattarella convinca Draghi a restare.
Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho perso il filo dei vari cambiamenti di casacca. Pensavo fosse una maggioranza meno solida senza i 5stelle, tipo sui 160.
> 
> A livello politico non è una cosa da ignorare il non voto dei 5stelle perché hanno comunque dei ministri, però alla fine penso finirà a tarallucci a vino(=non si andrà a elezioni). Può essere anche che alla fine Mattarella convinca Draghi a restare.
> Vedremo.


Pure per me non si tornerà a votare, però credo (e spero) che sia la fine di Draghi premier.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*CDM, forse, convocato più tardi dopo l'incontro tra Draghi e Mattarella.*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Nel frattempo, mentre questi si divertono, l'itaglia si dirige verso il baratro. E tutti a spellarsi le mani per il gustoso ed apprezzato spettacolo di degradato cabaret.

E un'altra siringata di tranquillante al pazzo che ancora dorme profondamente.


----------



## Goro (14 Luglio 2022)

Con la madre europa al comando, questi circensi non contano più niente. Però per spolpare la carcassa italia sono ancora in una grandissima posizione


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CDM, forse, convocato più tardi dopo l'incontro tra Draghi e Mattarella.*



"Mario, confido in te. Mi hanno chiamato da Berlino, Bruxelles e Washington.

Tuo Sergio"


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

la cosa incredibile è la pervicacia di porre la fiducia, dal primo giorno all'ultimo rantolo di governicchio.
record interstellare di mozioni di fiducia.
hanno i numeri per avere delle defezioni ma niente, nessuno spazio a emendamenti altrimenti il drago si incupisce


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*Weber, non il pensatore ma il conservatore trombato alle scorse europee da front-man PPE:*

*"Di fronte alla recessione economica e alle continue sfide della guerra russa in Ucraina, l'Europa ha bisogno di un governo stabile a Roma. *
*Disertando il governo Draghi, gli estremisti 5 Stelle non solo peggiorano le prospettive economiche dell'Italia ma anche dell'Europa"*


Ansa


gli estremisti che sono serviti per far eleggere di poco la tua connazionale von...
quando votano a vostro piacimento sono dei grandi politici...


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

*PD, Italia Viva e centristi attivi per il Draghi bis

Ansa*


ehi un anno di anticipo...era il piano 2023 questo...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD, Italia Viva e centristi attivi per il Draghi bis
> 
> Ansa*
> 
> ...


Sempre i popcorn in mano, anche per questa grande figuraccia. Perfino Conte ha avuto la dignità di dimettersi.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Fonti governo: Draghi non si è dimesso, ma riflette. Attesa per il cdm.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti governo: Draghi non si è dimesso, ma riflette. Attesa per il cdm.*


Ma lo vogliono capire che ormai hanno tirato troppo la corda? Con che giustificazione faranno un nuovo governo?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Consiglio dei Ministri alle 18:15.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Nessuna decisione presa, il nodo verrà sciolto al CDM.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Intanto...
Prodi: "Spero che Draghi resti, serve continuità".

Di Battista: "La caduta (ma non ne sono così sicuro) del governo dell'assembramento sarebbe un'ottima notizia".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Libero: Fonti parlamentari, non confermate, affermano che come previsto che Mattarella avrebbe insistito con Mario Draghi affinchè parlamentarizzasse la crisi, ossia una foto di fiducia che avverrebbe martedì, fiducia che il M5s potrebbe accordare facendo in un qualche modo rientrare la crisi, ma tale soluzione ha avuto le opposizioni di Draghi in precedenza e che però, il condizionale è d'obbligo, ora prenderebbe un poco più di quota.*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Dai che forse ci arriviamo a comprendere 'ste manovre.

Test comparativi di smembramento e riassemblaggio dei partiti/movimenti per vedere a che punto stiamo per le elezioni del 2023 (se le faranno).

Hint: prima, se possibile, far passare qualche ius del cavolo e il voto per posta, si sa mai


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Fonti parlamentari, non confermate, affermano che come previsto che Mattarella avrebbe insistito con Mario Draghi affinchè parlamentarizzasse la crisi, ossia una foto di fiducia che avverrebbe martedì, fiducia che il M5s potrebbe accordare facendo in un qualche modo rientrare la crisi, ma tale soluzione ha avuto le opposizioni di Draghi in precedenza e che però, il condizionale è d'obbligo, ora prenderebbe un poco più di quota.*


Dai dai, che sarebbe una figura di melma abissale per tutti e la gente sul serio riscalda le piazze anzitempo  . È FINITA!


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Dagli Usa che dicono? hanno deciso chi governerà la colonia?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Dagli Usa che dicono? hanno deciso chi governerà la colonia?



Nonno Biden in persona.
Tanto è multitasking.....


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nonno Biden in persona.
> Tanto è multitasking.....


la moglie ha parenti a Messina, perchè non mettono lei?


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Intanto...
> Prodi: "Spero che Draghi resti, serve continuità".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Sardoni a La7: "Non è escluso che Draghi possa presentarsi al CDM da dimissionario".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Mentana: "Se c'è un pressing così grande dall'Unione Europea, significa che Draghi sta meditando le dimissioni".*


----------



## Zenos (14 Luglio 2022)

Ma davvero state ancora dietro a sto pagliacci?ve la do io una dritta,a Settembre maturano i benefit,fino ad allora non si andrà alle elezioni. Mi gioco una palla.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Letta suggerisce la verifica di maggioranza, in quanto il governo Draghi*_* "sta facendo bene e deve andare avanti".*_


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Sardoni: "Pressing di PD e Forza Italia per convincere Draghi a restare, magari con un nuovo perimetro di maggioranza. Ma gli stessi che fanno pressing, non si aspettano altro che un momento di riflessione in più in quanto Draghi è certo delle sue decisioni".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Mentana: "Mattarella probabilmente avrebbe chiesto a Draghi di rimanere, ma lui avrebbe rifiutato".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Sardoni: "Tanti i pressing per convincere Draghi a rimanere, da Brunetta a Letta, fino al commissario europeo Gentiloni".*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni: "Tanti i pressing per convincere Draghi a rimanere, da Brunetta a Letta, fino al commissario europeo Gentiloni".*



"Non rimani, ti sparano (da Bruxelles), m.uori".


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni: "Tanti i pressing per convincere Draghi a rimanere, da Brunetta a Letta, fino al commissario europeo Gentiloni".*


la creme de la creme


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Ho letto che al CDM sono regolarmente presenti i ministri 5stelle… Pagherei un prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto a 100 euro per vedere in diretta la riunione.

Ah, la capogruppo dei 5stelle ha detto che sono disponibili a votare la fiducia in caso di verifica parlamentare…


----------

